# Tuning Tips for AFX G+ cars?



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Just looking for some good tips, suggestions on aftermarket stuff to pep up/bring back to life some old G+ cars I have. These and the magnatraction were my favorites as a kid, nothing like seeing that Lola #7 ripping around the track with my 6 wheeled Elf to stir things up!

Thanks in advance guys!

Marty


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

With inline cars, a big speed robber is compressed springs (both pickup and comm) and possible worn out comm brushes. Here's a couple shops to check for parts:

http://www.slotcarcentral.com
http://www.slotcarjohnnies.com
http://www.jaghobbies.com

Also, you'll want to lube arm shafts at axles and through bushings.


----------

